# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello all 

I just wanted to say happy thanksgiving and I hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Cheers Ciddian and happy thanksgiving to everyone and their pets.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all too


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, it certainly won't be happy for the turkey...

But for us humans, ya, Happy Thanksgiving.

Let's not forget those that don't have the means than many of us have. The food banks need us to help them out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very very true..  I made my donation yesterday!

It wasnt a lot but something.. I love giving them cash cause they can get more with it than i ever could. Plus i am sure there are a lot of items that dont get brought in as much.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Day....

Another holiday up at Sick Kids, but a successful heart surgery for my daughter on the 7th.... who cares what holiday it is, we are just happy things have gone as planned.  

Oh and we'll be having Swiss Chalet for dinner tonight. Closest thing to a turkey dinner we'll be getting.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day....
> 
> Another holiday up at Sick Kids, but a successful heart surgery for my daughter on the 7th.... who cares what holiday it is, we are just happy things have gone as planned.
> 
> Oh and we'll be having Swiss Chalet for dinner tonight. Closest thing to a turkey dinner we'll be getting.


glad it went well UTS, very good news  I thought she was moved to the 14th though? (the date that stuck in my mind for some reason)

still got the bit  don't worry!

cheers, and good wishes for you, your wife, and your daughter of course


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Best wishes UTS


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day....
> 
> Another holiday up at Sick Kids, but a successful heart surgery for my daughter on the 7th.... who cares what holiday it is, we are just happy things have gone as planned.
> 
> Oh and we'll be having Swiss Chalet for dinner tonight. Closest thing to a turkey dinner we'll be getting.


Best of wishes too!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> glad it went well UTS, very good news  I thought she was moved to the 14th though? (the date that stuck in my mind for some reason)
> 
> still got the bit  don't worry!
> 
> cheers, and good wishes for you, your wife, and your daughter of course


Thanks Jim and everyone else.

Yeah it was the 14th however they called on the 3rd and said they could fit us in on the 7th so we gave the thumbs up.


----------

